# Let's all band together and stop getting ripped off when buying Rhinestones overseas!



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I want to start a thread that will help us *ALL* from being ripped off due to our vulnerability when buying Rhinestone supplies overseas..be it, China, Korea or wherever.
Like many of you, I have been searching for a good supplier where I can buy bulk Rhinestones, Vinyls or other materials.

Postage is a big issue and consistency of the product after good samples sent is another. There are manufacturers who, perhaps, may send you a substandard product and blame the language barrier in not understanding what you required.

I *DO NOT* want the name of your supplier.

I just want to know who *NOT* to deal with!

If we band *together*, in strength, we are letting the unscrupulous manufacturers know that their unethical methods will hurt their business.

So, if you have dealt with anyone that in your mind ripped you off, please list who they were and in what way.
Thanks..


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

The silence is deafening...........


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

If you want to good supplier call Matt with therhinestoneworld.com he has a wholesale programs and I neever had a problem with his rhinestones yet


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

gotshirts2ink said:


> If you want to good supplier call Matt with therhinestoneworld.com he has a wholesale programs and I neever had a problem with his rhinestones yet


Thanks for that Michael, but it's more than that. It is very difficult to trust manufacturers in China only due to consistency to quality. As you know, if you place a large order and you are not satisfied with it - replacements or returns may be not be cost effective due to postage.

If we are clear in our needs and requirements and we are not serviced with stock requested I feel that it is our obligation to let others know.
That way, those who are only after a quick sale disregarding our requests will suffer in the long term. If there are no repercussions bad service and substandard stock will only continue.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea I feel ya I bought from hong kong many many time for iphone parts and I had a few parts broke and screens come cracked and saw how much to ship them back I wa like WOW but luckly for me they sent new products to me free of charge and I didnt have to send them back
I never ordered rhinestones but was going to but I will stick with Matt


----------

